# Introducing myself



## jblac15 (Apr 26, 2010)

Whats up I'm Josh. I live in Denham Springs Louisiana and I found this site while looking for instructions on snorkeling my Brute. Followed the step-by-step here and it came out just how I wanted. I'm getting married in March so the Brute will be sold soon to put money towards rings/honeymoon/etc...I bought a '05 Kodiak 450 that's practically brand new for a really good deal so I still get to ride, just not as fast haha. I've prolly met a member or 2 off this site just never knew it...My crew rides mostlly at Towertrax and RedCreek but we're always down for a new place.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome! We're going to be at CCC for labor day so... Come ride w/ us if you can!


----------



## jblac15 (Apr 26, 2010)

What's CCC?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

welcome


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Copiah creek campground in Georgetown ms


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome to MIMB, I'm originally from Denham... my family still lives there.. Sucks you gotta sell the brute for a wedding... :nutkick:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome to the site. Lots of nice folks on here. No BS which is the best. Thanks for joining and come back often.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

WOW... it must be the real deal if you're giving up the brute! j/k
Welcome to the site.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

oldmanbrute said:


> WOW... it must be the real deal if you're giving up the brute! j/k
> Welcome to the site.


no kiddin!! She must be SMOKING HAWT! :bigok:


----------



## jblac15 (Apr 26, 2010)

Haha...yeah she's special. She didn't want me to put the Brute up for sale but I'm still in school until December and Intern's don't make a lot of money so this will be a good head start. But of course Im only doing it because she agreed that I should get another Brute sometime next year so....I can downgrade for a lil bit.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome to the site. Nice job on the snorks...now all you need to do is a radiator relocate, clutch springs and you'll have a serious mudder!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

jblac15 said:


> Haha...yeah she's special. She didn't want me to put the Brute up for sale but I'm still in school until December and Intern's don't make a lot of money so this will be a good head start. But of course Im only doing it because she agreed that I should get another Brute sometime next year so....I can downgrade for a lil bit.


Welcome to MIMB and congrats on the upcoming wedding. Sounds like you'll make a good team.


----------

